# Crab Dip



## Constance (Aug 25, 2005)

1 6-1/2 oz can crab meat OR 1 8 oz pkg imitation crab
3/4 cup butter, softened
8 oz cream cheese, softened
2 eggs
1/2 onion, finely chopped
1/2 lemon, juiced
1 tsp worchestershire sauce
1 tsp granulated garlic
dash tobasco sauce
paprika

Mix all together. Put in lightly butter 9x13" pan. Dust with paprika. Bake 30-45 minutes at 350 degrees till lightly browned. It should still be a little wiggly when you take it out of the oven. 

Serve with Ritz or other crackers.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 25, 2005)

This is one I gotta make and soon   Thank you Constance...

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2005)

You'll like it Kadesma...I always bring home an empty pan when I take it someplace.


----------



## mugsy27 (Aug 26, 2005)

any reccomendation on what to dip in this dip?


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 26, 2005)

Constance's recipe says to serve with Ritz crackers or other crackers.  I bet pita chips would be good dipped in it too.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, I would have to just dip my fingers in!


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2005)

That's how we get the last of the dip out of the pan, Mudbug!

I think pita crisps would be good, PA...might be good scooped up with celery sticks too. 
If you should happen to have a little left over, put it in your omelet the next morning. Talk about good!


----------

